# Mexico Timeshare Advocate - HELP Needed



## ReGe (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi All, 
Recently we did the mistake of purchasing a timeshare directly from a Mexican resort. The 5 days cancellation period is gone. As we came back from vacation, we started calculating the total cost of our "timeshare investment" and guess what - total rip-off. 

Unfortunately we found that web site too late.

Now we are looking for an advocate company that can help us to cancel the contract so we can get our money back for the down payment or at least to renegotiate our contract with the resort to make it reasonable.

I see that most of the timeshare advocate companies have very bad reviews.
We found one in internet called "Mexico timeshare advocate" [_Link deleted._] 

If somebody already came across this company or had a chance to deal with them, please advise if it's worth contacting them.

If you've been in our situation and you already have experience with a good advocate firm, please provide us with their contact information.

Thank you so much in advance.
We really need help to reduce our lost.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2016)

Just don't pay them. No 'advocate' can miraculously end a lawfully drawn contract. However, since there is no deed, you own nothing. It's a membership. We doubt strongly that threats or not, they have little to no leverage over you. You will lose whatever you've paid and the use of the TS, of course you can dispute that through your credit card, but we feel that eventually they will give up and release you from the contract.

Jim


----------



## pittle (Apr 17, 2016)

I have not heard of Timeshare Advocate.  If you need to pay upfront, do not do it.  I would call the resort and see what you can do.  Without knowing which resort, I cannot give you any other options.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 17, 2016)

It might be helpful if you named the resort and described exactly what you bought.  If you used a credit card for your down payment you might have some leverage there. Others have reported that a timeshare purchase with a credit card was subject to a longer cooling off period than the Mexican law of five days.

See post #5 in  this thread.


----------



## bjones9942 (Apr 17, 2016)

In my opinion, Jim is giving you bad advise here.  Don't pay and you open yourself up to collections and ruined credit.  My two Mexican timeshares have ties to companies here in the USA, whom I'm certain would take action against me were I to stop paying (and I'd expect them to).

I do agree that the use of an advocate is a bad idea unless you want to throw more of your money into the pot without any resolution.

Please do tell us what you bought, and where.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2016)

While it's true that there is a possibility of being turned over to collection, it won't happen right away. Once the loan carrier becomes aware that a customer has defaulted odds are that they will at some point offer to renegotiate the loan. OP is Canadian, and we have no idea what the collection/credit reporting laws/rules are between Mexican debt and a Canadian citizen. The OP said thy wanted to reduce their loss. I can't think of a better way as nobody will buy a Mexican timeshare- especially one with a loan. Adding to the debt by paying an upfront fee outfit sure isn't the way to reduce the cost.

It still would be helpful to know what resort the OP bought into. Some of the Mexican resorts are more 'flexible' with their rescissions (or reducing costs) after the official period than others.

Jim


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 17, 2016)

*OP lists Canada as home*



bjones9942 said:


> In my opinion, Jim is giving you bad advise here.  Don't pay and you open yourself up to collections and ruined credit.  My two Mexican timeshares have ties to companies here in the USA, whom I'm certain would take action against me were I to stop paying (and I'd expect them to).
> 
> I do agree that the use of an advocate is a bad idea unless you want to throw more of your money into the pot without any resolution.
> 
> Please do tell us what you bought, and where.



******
OP lists Canada as home  - which may make collections more difficult for Mexican TS 
 (Krystal Cancun may be resort TS bought? )

*****
Dear REGE ,
If you list more info this forum can better assist you with an evaluation of what you bought:

Resort name 
Date of purchase ( approx . - last week -last month - 6 months ago)
Is it All inclusive or not ( and AI per person per day = xx $  / if AI 
size of unit studio / one bedroom etc 
season etc ( 52 week float / every other year ) etc 
MF per year / use ( maintenance fee in $ for a week usage )
what you paid total 
how much went on a credit card .

Can you afford it ?  If you decide to keep it ? 
( ie - can you afford the balance due ? or if 100% paid - can you afford the yearly MF 
and any other money request - now or annually ( ie AI if an AI resort . ) 

If you paid 10 K to 20 K for a one bedroom , annual use , non AI , MF $ 700-900 
per year - so did lots ( 50% or so ) of all TUG members when they bought their first time share 
from the developer - like you recently did .

You characterize it as a total rip off .
Please clarify .
You paid retail and have now found out that there was an alternative .
or are there additional details that verify the terminology - " total rip off " 

Depending on the information you post - you will get a very good evaluation of 
what the usage value is compared to price paid .
---
You have found the right forum for assistance in evaluating your recent TS purchase . 
Post your info details - and learn .
Then make YOUR decision  as it was YOUR purchase .

********

DO NOT PAY - any advocate company - YOU ARE WASTING YOUR  $$$$$$

*******
TUG has a bargain bin forum for anyone wishing to give away a timeshare to a new home 
If you really want out - that is a better way to go - than  pay ( $$$$$ ) money to a scammer and then still end up owning it 

. 

.


----------



## ReGe (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks All for trying to help us out,

Below is more information and I hope this will help you to get the clear picture:

We recently both the TS from the resort on one of their presentations.
Resort name is Kristal Cancun, TS Agreement is with KIVC – Krystal International Vacation Club
http://www.kivc.com/ 

We bought it end of March 2016(last month)
We have a studio for 2 people with kitchenette and 1 bath.
Based on the TS Agreement I thing we have “right to use” but not sure.
We have 25 weeks for 25 years and we can exchange them with RCI if we want.
I don’t think is an all-inclusive as there is nothing on the agreement about it.
We have a floating week and floating unit with Platinum Membership (week can be used any of the 52 weeks per year)
MF per week is $633US (we were told that maintenance fee are paid when week is used but seems that we have to pay them anyway each year)

We have partially paid the TS with a Credit Card.
The problem is coming from the current exchange rate USD-CAD plus the credit card fees, that makes the final TS investment cost very expensive, plus we paid Krystal retail price.
We have two options for the remaining amount:
•	To pay off the remaining within 60 days after purchase date with no additional fees and small discount from the remaining amount or
•	To have a monthly payment for 60 months (payments are processed thru American company) with interest of course as any other loan.
Not sure what is the best because of the exchange rate and Credit card fees are high?
Based on your experience do you think we can deal with Krystal to get more discount if we pay off in full now?


Krystal offered us to rent out our unit thru an affiliated company called Latitude 21 Resorts for the price of $625US
http://latitude21resorts.com/ 
They should be able to help us rent out our unit and at least to cover the cost for the MF or even more.
Krystal explanation was that Latitude will rent out our 25 weeks as 5 weeks for 5years and we got an offer for it that is valid for 20 days (almost expired).
After checking their web site it came to my attention that they are an advertisement company for Krystal TS. Did you guys have deal with them?
When I talked with the representative from Latitude the price of $625US is only the basic advertisement and if we want to have a better and quality advertisement with details and photos we should pay more, prices are up to $1,785US paid up front.
As on the TS agreement is stated 25 weeks / 25 years and the offer that they got for us from Latitude is renting it out 5 weeks for 5 years is that mean that if we decide to rent out our weeks by ourselves we can also rent them 5 weeks for 5 years or we can rent only 1 week per year? Any advice is greatly appreciated?

In Addition to the TS we received “the opportunity” to have a lifetime membership with ICE Rewards for a one time fees, plus bonus points that we can use towards partial payment in ICE vacations.
https://www.myplatinumrewards.com/ 
With ICE we should be able to find travel deals from $199US up to $399US  for a studio up to a 3 bedroom condo.
Any experience with them? The reviews in internet were good years ago but seems that the reviews from last couple of years are not.

Please provide with assistance how to manage best my recent TS purchase.

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 18, 2016)

this sounds like you bought into a vacation club...vs a timeshare?

what was the cost of the down payment?

what is the cost of the actual membership?

sounds like the fees you list above are only paid out by you if you utilize the weeks?


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 18, 2016)

It sounds to me like you have to pay a mf per year regardless.  You can accelerate your weeks and reserve more than one but you would have to pay MF for each at the time you reserve.  

You would need to book holiday times (Easter week before or after and the week between Christmas and New Year to even have a shot of making a profit on a $600+ studio unit.  Often Developers taut relations with rental companies saying you can rent out weeks to cover MF and principal.  In reality most weeks, that are put in those rental pools never rent and you are out the fee to rent them as well.  If the developer could get 2-3 times MF for all their unsold inventory then they wouldn't need to sell weeks.  They would just rent them out and make the same amount.  They sell because they know 35 weeks or more of the year they have units that they can't rent out.  While the sales staff implied it would be easy to rent the contract doesn't offer any guarantees.


----------



## jlp879 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi there,

I have no advice for you on what to do with your current ownership, but I would like to advise you that you are being misled on rental opportunities.  

The Latitude 21 website lists rentals costing much more than they are worth.  I doubt they get many rentals from here as there prices are really overinflated.  $1800 for a week at this resort is not a realistic price.

For better ideas of rental prices, check out Puerto Vallarta rentals on Redweek.com.  You're more than likely just going to get your maintenance fees covered.  

I just found a listing on Craigslist where a person is renting a 1 bedroom suite at the Krystal in February 2017 for $399.  

If you think rental income is likely, you are going to have to do the leg work and rent the unit out yourself.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 18, 2016)

indeed, absolutely dont pay some other random company hundreds more dollars to "rent" your timeshare for you...thats a total scam.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 18, 2016)

*Since it is MEXICO - probably RTU - 25 year contract*



TUGBrian said:


> this sounds like you bought into a vacation club...vs a timeshare?
> 
> what was the cost of the down payment?
> 
> ...



******
Dear ReGe ,
Almost all timeshares in Mexico are RTU ( right to use ) and expire after a time period ( often 25 years ) This is actually a good thing since it is an exit strategy when you are too old to travel . It is partially base on the historical fact that Mexico did not allow foreigners to own land within xx miles of the coast ( I believe ) .
I believe Tschwa2 is correct - you can accelerate weeks - but you are required to 
pay for one a year . If there is not a a TUG Krystal owner to confirm this - you may wish to call them .
Does your contract allow you to use the other Krystal resorts ( Puerto Vallarta ,
Ixtapa, Acapulco according to Google ) 

I paid 16 K - 10 years ago for a similar at Mayan Palace / another Mexican TS developer . ( Glad we did - plan to use every week left / including 2nd bonus week ( optional use week )
For your own math - basically you have signed a contract in which you have prepaid them $ xx per future week use +  the MF when using the week each year .
ie $$ you paid / owe divided by 25 = amount prepaid per use week 
If you paid 10 K = $ 400 prepaid per week 

*****
OPTIONS - I can think of / others may add more

1)Walking away = collection calls and possible credit hit and you loose the money that was on the credit card 

2)Give away on TUG. - loose the credit card money ( May have to pay transfer fee 
and next year MF - (sometimes done as a  promo to get someone to take ) added - Must be fully paid for - so you loose all purchase price but get out of future MF 

3)Keep for now - your next vacation will cost $ 633 USD / less than $ 1000 C$ 
If you stop paying later on - you still got some value in vacation - for your $$

4) You may be able to rent to a acquaintance / friend / family in Canada for a bit above the MF if you truly cannot use in a given year . 

******
What Canadian credit card are you using ?
The Chase Canada / Marriott visa - has no foreign transaction fees .It is what I use for paying MF ( USD ) and peso charges in Mexico .

Cancun Mexico is easy to get to and has reasonable air flights generally 
For peso cost when there - currently the Mexican peso dropped vs USD just like the Loonie so Mexico is generally a less costly winter vacation for Canadians than 
Florida and the weather is just as nice ( or better / you are further south ) 

In my opinion - a non AI resort is more versatile financially. You can always go to (Walmart / any grocery store) and eat most of the meals in the unit if your money is tighter in any given year . The sun , warmth, pool , beach  is the same 
-and your away from Canadian winter for a week .

*****
As was said by others - forget rental companies the TS staff/ saleperson told you about 
you will find out it is a waste of money . Many TUG member with Mexican TS 
who are NOW happy using - paid money to a rental company and then figured this out .

.


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 18, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller,
How did you guess that the OP probably bought Krystal Cancun before the OP gave that out?
Just curious.
Ron


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 18, 2016)

It was in her signature....unless she already owned there and bought at another place, it was an easy guess.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 18, 2016)

rpennisi said:


> T-Dot-Traveller,
> How did you guess that the OP probably bought Krystal Cancun before the OP gave that out?
> Just curious.
> Ron



It was listed under Blue TUG name .
 However I was not sure if this was a case of an OP who bought a second TS or was listing the recent purchase .

.


----------



## bjones9942 (Apr 18, 2016)

I agree with T-Dot-Traveller.  I would double check on the mandatory AI concern ... a lot of Cancun resorts are mandatory AI, and if yours isn't, that would be a bonus.  Your maintenance fees are high for a studio - perhaps because this is a non-mandatory AI resort.

First, I'd contact the resort and see if they'll take it back.  Be nice, be firm, and don't accept any offer that will cost you more money.  If that doesn't work ...

If you can pay it off now, and get it off your credit card, all the better.  It'll only hurt once, and you'll save the interest payment on the card.  You'll need to have this paid before you can give it to someone else, or sell it if you can find a buyer anyway.

Whatever you do, if you're going to pay the maintenance fees, use it.  It really does look like you pay your annual maintenance fees, and have the option to accelerate future weeks by paying an additional maintenance fee and using a week now.  This is beneficial as you can likely book for multiple consecutive weeks at the current maintenance fee rate.  You might even be able to book two studio units at the same time and have friends/family come down with you.  Who knows, you might be able to blow through those 25 weeks pretty quickly 

Don't expect that you'll rent your weeks.  That's crazy talk.

Good luck!  I really enjoy my weeks in Mexico (I'll be there next week!!!) - it's a great place to relax and enjoy some sun and sand!


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 18, 2016)

KarenLK said:


> It was in her signature....unless she already owned there and bought at another place, it was an easy guess.



Oops, thanks.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 19, 2016)

*MF for studio*



bjones9942 said:


> I agree with T-Dot-Traveller.  I would double check on the mandatory AI concern ... a lot of Cancun resorts are mandatory AI, and if yours isn't, that would be a bonus.  Your maintenance fees are high for a studio...
> 
> Good luck!  I really enjoy my weeks in Mexico (I'll be there next week!!!) - it's a great place to relax and enjoy some sun and sand!


*******
Hi BJ9942 and ReGe,
I went on the link to the Krystal and looked over information . It looks like there are hotel rooms , studios with partial kitchen ( your purchase ) and one bedrooms . The MF may be related to square footage and amenities - and may not be high relative to what you get . 
REGe since you stayed there you would know .

For reference Mayan Palace hotel rooms ( their master suite ) are probably $ 525 
or so for 2016 and you do not get a coffee maker or microwave . One bedroom suites ( ? - 700 sq feet  / my estimate ) are MF - $700 avg ( mine 2016 ) and newer contracts may be higher . Mayan Palace 2 bedrooms combine these two units and are $ 900 or so .

I did go on RCI and it looks like your RCI - TPU value is 15 if deposited in a timely ( earlier the better ) or a per TPU cost of $ 42 . So 2 year deposited ($ 1266 ) gets 30 TPU . RCI deposits are good for 2 years and for a fee can be combined and thereby extended further . RCI also charges an exchange fee when you book . 

ReGe -this is a TPU value that will get you vacations if you wish to use RCI . As an example - the Wyndhams in New Orleans are 22-28 TPU for a one bedroom suite with kitchen and non timeshare hotel rooms can be $ 200 a night . Right now RCI has  one of their regular " TPU as low as 4 - three day sales 

For Canadians RCI generally quotes these fees in Canadian dollars at a sort of equivelant cost to their US dollar rates ( ie US dollar x currency exchange rate / current year avg. based on their calculations ) ie when the Loonie hit 69"cents in January it was a good deal because they had not changed the fee,prices , and now that the Loonie is up,to 78 cents they make a few extra dollars .

ANY one own or stay at Krytal Cancun and can give more information specific to 
the resort  

*****
ReGe - this is your purchase and your decision . The value of any timeshare is in use . 
TUG is a great place to learn more 


.


----------



## ReGe (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks you so much All for the information.
T-Dot-Traveller what is TPU for RCI that you are talking about?


----------



## ReGe (Apr 19, 2016)

SORRY - I found it


----------

